# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Help: Literature containing walls and isolation

## BFrank

I am a seventh grade teacher at a progressive school in Queens, NY, and I am looking for some suggestions/help. After coming across a lesson on the Rock N' Roll Hall of Fame's website comparing Robert Frost's poem "Mending Wall" and Pink Floyd's The Wall, I developed the unit to include a number of original ideas and assignments. The unit is slowly becoming my own, and I have become attached to it as one would a child. The over-arching theme question is, "How do we isolate ourselves as human beings?" The last addition was Jean-Paul Sartre's short story, "The Wall". Now that I will be teaching the unit for a third time, I want to continue to expand the unit. This is where I ask you for help/suggestions.

Can anyone suggest a poem or short story that deals with a wall? I've used the wall as a symbol of isolation, mental or physical. What other works contain a wall that can be seen as an agent of separation?

----------


## BFrank

Please remove this thread; I already have a similar thread to this one going on in the general teaching section.

----------

